# Never before seen photo



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Well here is a picture of Larry & Finney discussing whos rub is better, Wolfe Rub Original or Finney #2.




That's Chris on the right!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Well they are done talking about it. They couldn't figure out whos was better so I'm gonna decide a little later and will let you all know. 




That's Larry on the left. Man he sure has scrawny legs!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 5, 2006)

That's a good looking pic...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Well here it is plated. It was a close competition, but Finney #2 won the taste test. Wolfe was enjoyable and will definitly be used again, but Finney #2 wins on chicken. 



Tomorrow is the battle of Wolfe Bold vs. Finney #1 on chuckies. I wanted to eat them tonight, but the damn things are taking forever! Stay tuned tomorrow for more race results!


----------



## Finney (Nov 5, 2006)

Great pics.  I liked you sense of humor to the posts.  
 Looks like this would convience Helen that #2 is good on chicken.... but she just doesn't like it on the bird. :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Great pics.  I liked you sense of humor to the posts.
> Looks like this would convience Helen that #2 is good on chicken.... but she just doesn't like it on the bird. :?



Both rubs are excellent! I stuffed the neck cavity on the birds with 1/2 a lime. The juice from the lime came out in the taste on both birds and complimented each rub. Give it a try!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 5, 2006)

Fine looking cluckers.  Good rubs also.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

Now that is a great review.  I wouldnt know what Finney rub 1 or 2 tastes like


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 6, 2006)

nice lookin birds there Nick.....think I'll give that lime thing a try next time


----------



## Finney (Nov 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Now that is a great review.  I wouldnt know what Finney rub 1 or 2 tastes like


Larry told me not to send you any.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I didn't.....


----------



## Finney (Nov 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I didn't.....[/quote:71u6xlws]
Then what was that list you emailed me titled, "People I don't want you to send rub to"? :?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Great pics.  I liked you sense of humor to the posts.
> Looks like this would convience Helen that #2 is good on chicken.... but she just doesn't like it on the bird. :?



*shudders* chicken...

*happy dance* ribs...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 6, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what was that list you emailed me titled, "People I don't want you to send rub to"? :?[/quote:3qxnl59q]
it's all starting to make sense now.  and i thought i was your friend.   [/quote:3qxnl59q]

LOL you are Brian!


----------

